

Apple had over a year left on Google Maps contract - bitcartel
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3407614/apple-over-a-year-left-on-google-maps-contract-google-maps-ios-app

======
swang
So the blame for the product now solely resides with Apple and their decision
to release a product prematurely.

